# [solved] Unknown symbol find_task_by_vpid

## drakesoft

Hallo zusammen,

ich bekomme bei dem treiber für mein modem mit dem neusten linux kernel den fehler "Unknown symbol find_task_by_vpid" im dmesg und beim compilieren schon "WARNING: "find_task_by_vpid" ... undefined!". Bei Google hat mir geflüsstert das es diese funktion im neuen kernel nicht mehr gibt. Der ersatz dafür sollte die funktion pid_task sein?

Ich habe einfach mal versucht das zuerstetzen; hat letztes mal bei der selben funktion auch funktioniert vorher war die funktion mal "find_task_by_pid". Aber dann kommt das:

"warning: passing argument 1 of 'pid_task' makes pointer from integer without a cast" und "error: too few arguments to function 'pid_task'". Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich das richtig umschreibe?

Grüße

drakesoftLast edited by drakesoft on Fri Jul 31, 2009 8:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## drakesoft

Die Lösung ist find_pid_ns (thread_pid, 0)

----------

